# ppp log NAT connections



## mrowcp (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello,

Is there any way to log ppp nat connections? I have 3 PCs behind NAT and want to to log all incoming connections to port 33333. Can I use ipfw for this purpose?

Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, just add the keyword log to your allow rule.


----------



## mrowcp (Jan 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, just add the keyword log to your allow rule.



And logs must be in /var/log/security? I have le0, le1 and le2 with tun0 with rule: 


```
ipfw add 10 allow log all from any to 192.168.1.3
ipfw add 10 allow all from 192.168.1.3 to any
```

and there is nothing in /var/log/security.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 26, 2012)

> ```
> options    IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
> ```
> 
> Enables logging of packets that pass through IPFW and have the log keyword specified in the ruleset.


Handbook: IPFW; 31.6.2 Kernel Options


----------



## mrowcp (Jan 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Handbook: IPFW; 31.6.2 Kernel Options



Thanks


----------

